# I finally got my Macgregor 26M



## Bob1357 (Oct 8, 2014)

After 8 years of dreaming, I finally bought my Macgregor 26M October 4th 2114.
I have never owned a boat of this size and I must admit, I was a little intimidated at first. I still am. I drove from Northwest Indiana to Atlanta and brought her back with me. I would really like to meet people from Northwest Indiana that sail Lake Michigan. I have never taken a boat this size out on any body of water.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Congratulations and best of luck with her. And, welcome to SailNet!

There are a few Mac owners putzing around here. You should find plenty of answers to any questions you might have.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Enjoy


----------



## Mr. Bubs (Aug 21, 2013)

Welcome, Bob. Sailing Lake Michigan is fun, we go there once a year in our Mac25 and sail the West Michigan side (Muskegon/Holland/Grand Haven area). Are you anywhere Indiana Dunes? We like camping in that area.


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome to sailnet Bob and congratulations on obtaining your dream boat and good luck with it and meeting other sailors from the region.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Good for you old son. We hope you enjoy her and can avoid "2 foot-itis" for at least a few years!!!


----------



## Bob1357 (Oct 8, 2014)

Mr. Bubs

I am "on" the Indiana Dunes.
We would love to meet up one day.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Congrats Bob - and welcome to SN dude.


----------



## Mr. Bubs (Aug 21, 2013)

Bob1357 said:


> Mr. Bubs
> 
> I am "on" the Indiana Dunes.
> We would love to meet up one day.


Cool! We'll probably be sailing around that area sometime next year.


----------

